

Ask HN: Besides HN, what websites would you recommend routinely reading and why? - zatkin


======
stephenr
I recently got myself an invite to [http://lobste.rs](http://lobste.rs). It's
a _lot_ less active than HN, but part of that is no doubt because it's invite
only.

The big thing for me (and I suspect others given the recent discussions about
it here on HN) is that the voting system is much more transparent and
specifically aims to solve the issues found on several other sites with
voting, i.e.: down votes require a _reason_

As my inviter did for me, I'll happily invite active HN members who'd like to
join lobste.rs

~~~
zatkin
I sent an email to your @me.com email address :-)

------
visakanv
I used to love Quora, but lately I've found it really hard to enjoy. There's a
lot of crappy content. I heard they're trying to change this somehow, I'll
wait to see.

There are some subreddits that are pretty great: /r/askhistorians,
/r/credibledefence and /r/neutralpolitics are all pretty good.

LessWrong.com has some good reads, and so does ribbonfarm.com.

------
ralphi91
[http://hackaday.com](http://hackaday.com)

